# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Shaxon PLA from Fry's Electronics - Mini Review

## MeoWorks

Went to Fry's Electronics today with some unrelated business when I happen to walk by a random isle and saw PLA written on a box, I doubled back and sure enough Fry's is now carrying ABS and PLA from Shaxon (Made In China) in stores. 1.73mm or 3.00mm and all sort of colors! I bought a roll of 3mm Natural PLA for $25 and didn't have high hopes  because it was so cheap. I was so wrong. The PLA prints like a $35+ roll without the shipping fee/waiting and was WAY better than another, $29 online USA made filament I won't mention here! The PLA melts at a good temperature and flows very well, not too runny, not too sticky. It prints evenly, no hiccups, no bubbling or poor layer adhesion ($29 online brand). Most importantly, it feeds through my E3D 0.25mm nozzle without any jams ($29 brand)! It comes boxed up and is in a vacuum pack with desiccant. The filament diameter was only off by 0.03mm at the most but was all around within the same range. I say if you have a Fry's nearby, definitely check it out.

----------


## curious aardvark

great plug - but do you have some kind of ($29 brand) tourets  ?

And if the ($29 brand) is that bad - why not simply say what brand it is, so people don't buy it ?

----------


## MeoWorks

Not a plug, I'm not associated with them, just giving a mini review. Also why would I dirty up another company if their filament doesn't work for me but works for others? I use a 0.25mm nozzle with 3mm filament, that's pretty harsh on an extruder.

----------


## bshadown

I can sense some frustration coming from some cheap filaments rolls meo, im i right or not? Heheheh

----------


## MeoWorks

You bet  :Frown:  entire roll and only printed 3 small parts...

----------


## curious aardvark

> Not a plug, I'm not associated with them, just giving a mini review. Also why would I dirty up another company if their filament doesn't work for me but works for others? I use a 0.25mm nozzle with 3mm filament, that's pretty harsh on an extruder.


Then why keep mentioning the duff filament if you don't intend to warn people ?

A review is always subjective. So your review of the internet filament would be negative. It would still be a review and would have mentioned the brand name. 
And they would at least have known not to use it with a tiny nozzle and big filament :-) 

The whole - 'oh it's rubbish' repetition was also annoying. 
;-)

----------


## bshadown

Lol chill out curios aadvark, he just dont want to blame the brand, it happend the same to me, but on a sublimation printer, the sublimation ink Was so cheap that the printer head literrally die, so yeah you can get lost of frustration from a machine, e specially if you have lots of work on your back (10 mugs, 5 stones, and a couple of other things for the next day, it Was ugly)

ps: how good is honeycom pla and ABS spools? I have the intención of buying a few spools but not sure about the quality, any toughts?

----------


## MeoWorks

Meh it's the internet, people can and will say numerous things that don't make any sense. Doesn't really bother me  :Smile:  My main point of the mini review is not to harm any entity, it was to point out that it doesn't matter if a filament is expensive, cheap, USA made, or Chinese made, sometimes you'll just end up buying something that isn't up to standard. What works for me will probably work for someone else, this is filament after all, it's chaotic and the specs are all over the place. I'm not going to shame a company just because it doesn't work for me, I just won't buy from them again. So what's your deal with what I'm writing anyway?

----------


## Felixusaprinters.com

Stay away !!! There are enough reviews on Amazon of there ABS alone....We have tried various filaments, even chinese filaments worked better than this crap. I have wasted 1 complete 2lb Roll and did not print one single usable piece ! Just to be sure we bought various colors, some of them were better than others, but there was no logic. The filament diameter also varies very much over a small piece of length. Almost every usage resulted in this kind of mess (tried print temps from 175 - 200). I think the black PLA is the most consistent one, but yeah that was only one roll..

bad filament.jpg

The blue color resulted in such a mess, that for the FIRST time we had to usea 0.35mm drill, although manually, to unclog our Felix 3.0 V4 extruder.

----------


## Zerodameaon

> Stay away !!! There are enough reviews on Amazon of there ABS alone....We have tried various filaments, even chinese filaments worked better than this crap


Please post a link to the review. I cannot find any Shaxon filament on Amazon so until you provide a link I am calling you out. I know this is my first post here and I could be anyone, but I have 4 rolls of this filament, 3 ABS(black, florescent green, red) and one of PLA. All 3 rolls of the ABS have had nominal diameter variances, and the PLA was more consistent then the Makerbot PLA for the first half of the roll until I hit one large spot that looked like a kink from when they were spooling it. I do get filament bits like the picture above but only when the hobbed bolt slips and digs a hole in the filament after my spool holder gets stuck.

I have to say for 25 dollar filament this is well worth the money.

----------


## WillBe

hmm, you can try then decide whether continue to use or away from later

----------

